# New Member



## TTD66 (Sep 16, 2008)

As a new member I thought I would post in here to say hello! 

I've been meaning to join up since I bought my TT back in January 08! Here's a pic of my TT taken after a bit of spit 'n' polish!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome have you looked at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome is that your house it is parked out side :?:


----------

